# Aftermarket or recycled parts?



## Sam7o7 (Sep 16, 2017)

Okay, so i have been involved in a car accident recently and its other drivers fault. The driver failed to stop at 2 way stop sign and t boned my car from driver side. And today when i got the estimates, the other drivers insurance is using 99% aftermarket and junk yard parts for my car. My car is 2014 camry hybird and i never used aftermarket or recycled parts on my car. What can i do to request oem parts from drivers insurance company??? Thank you


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Call your insurance agency and ask specifically if NY law covers this, you may be able to sue the other driver's insurance company in small claims for the value of OEM vs. aftermarket, and if you plan on keeping your vehicle it may be worth doing so. Your insurance company may be able to leverage some influence with the other company, too, that's why you pay them a premium.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Check with your state's dept of insurance. I don't know about NY, but in Illinois they require new parts to be used if the vehicle is, I think, less than one year old.

Second, check with your preferred body shop. They may be able to help. You do not have to use the shop an insurance company recommends.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The laws vary by state. Some states allow *L*ike *K*ind and *Q*uality, some do not. Some simply limit their use. The term LKQ is simply a fancy way to say junque yard parts. If the car is much more than three years old, assuming that the adjuster does not total it, LKQ is often the Order of the Day.

If you accept the check, the insurance company may require you to sign a release. In addition, the back of the check where you endorse it is often stamped with a statement that states that you understand that this is a full and final settlement. Often, the insurance company will put "Full and Final" in the memo line. Read the Release carefully, as some are Full Releases, some are only partial. Some states require a line toward the top of the document that warns the signatory that he is signing a Full and Final release and that he should read the document carefully.


----------

